# AOC I2769VM 27'' monitor compatibility



## AllanKB (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I have a new AOC I2769VM 27'' monitor and am trying to find out if it is FreeBSD compatible. I haven't been able to locate it on any HCLs so I thought I'd ask in here.

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Oct 7, 2014)

It's completely irrelevant. It's a monitor.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 7, 2014)

As in: the monitor connects to your graphics card, not the operating system.


----------



## AllanKB (Oct 19, 2014)

D'oh! 

Thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 19, 2014)

It's a 1920x1080 monitor.  IPS, too, which is nice.  It should be no problem at all, but please report back.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 19, 2014)

It's just a monitor. It just takes the signal from your graphics card. It will work even if you connect a TV to FreeBSD. The point is to set[]up your graphics card with the right drivers to have the right resolution whatever monitor you are going to use*.*


----------



## AllanKB (Oct 19, 2014)

wblock@ said:


> It's a 1920x1080 monitor.  IPS, too, which is nice.  Should be no problem at all, but please report back.



OK - will do! 



sk8harddiefast said:


> It's just a monitor. Just takes the signal from your graphics card. It will work even you connect a TV into FreeBSD. The point is to setup your graphics card with the right drivers to have the right resolution whatever monitor you are going to use



OK - thanks!


----------

